
OpenBoard: Interactive Whiteboard for Schools and Universities - based2
http://www.openboard.ch/index.en.html
======
based2
via [https://linuxfr.org/news/pourquoi-je-suis-tombe-en-amour-
d-o...](https://linuxfr.org/news/pourquoi-je-suis-tombe-en-amour-d-openboard)

